# anyone in springs 10?



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,
Can anyone offer me some information about Springs 10? My husband saw a house there which was ok but it seems there is no pool, gym or other facilities nearby. 

Thanks


----------



## Dubai:) (Jan 11, 2009)

fianna said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone offer me some information about Springs 10? My husband saw a house there which was ok but it seems there is no pool, gym or other facilities nearby.
> 
> Thanks



Hey,

There are lots of pools in the Springs, which are free to us eif you live there, and there are also"HAYYAA" gyms, which you have to pay a membership charge for...


----------



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Dubai 
I know there are supposed to be many but are they within walking distance? Been looking on google earth and there semms to be nothing nearby, no pool or playground in the area.

Also, is it far from Jebel Ali? How long does it take to get there?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Springs is actually quite a good location for Jebel Ali. Not sure on exact time to get there, though, but it's the right end of town. Personally, if I were going to get a place in the Springs, I'd be after Springs 1 or 2. They were the first ones built, so a bit of a showcase and more care was taken in the building and surrounds etc.

Oh, and you're closer to SZR in Springs 1 and 2.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I used to live there... I don't know - got bored after 2 months so I moved out. And especially with the construction that is going on right now, it's sucks! But it's a good place for a family, not a cool bachelor like myself


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

fianna said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone offer me some information about Springs 10? My husband saw a house there which was ok but it seems there is no pool, gym or other facilities nearby.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there

We have just got a villa in Springs 14 which is just across the road from a small mall with a supermarket (Spinneys) and a few shops as well as a leisure complex (swimming pool gym etc - though you need to have membership for it). We decided on this as the school that the children have got places in is also beside the mall so not far for us either. I also wanted to be near a pool too (much to my husbands annoyance!!) and also a play area for my youngest. So now I'm only about 50m from the pool and park. I posted a thread awhile back entitled "The Springs" in which people told me which ones did have pools.

Hope this helps and if I can be of any other help let me know.

Debbie


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

fianna said:


> Thanks Dubai
> I know there are supposed to be many but are they within walking distance? Been looking on google earth and there semms to be nothing nearby, no pool or playground in the area.
> 
> Also, is it far from Jebel Ali? How long does it take to get there?



It takes about 25-45 mins drive from the Springs to Jebel Ali free zone in the morning depending on traffic. If you are working in JAFZ and wanting to live nearby area, Green Community probably a much better choice (10-15 mins driving distance), and far much better environment compare to the Springs.


----------



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

I want swimming pool within easy reach. I have a 18mts old son so a pool and a park nearby are essential. It is so hard to make a decision though!
I hope to come soon over there and have a look around and hopefully decide on something. 
The Springs sound good so far, for a family


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

fianna said:


> I want swimming pool within easy reach. I have a 18mts old son so a pool and a park nearby are essential. It is so hard to make a decision though!
> I hope to come soon over there and have a look around and hopefully decide on something.
> The Springs sound good so far, for a family


Fianna

Thats what we did - I had thought that all the Springs had pools but found out that wasn't the case when I came out. So when this villa came up in Springs 14 I knew it had a pool and a park and other amenities within walking distance we jumped at it! As I said in my previous post search "the springs" on this forum and it will give you a better idea of which ones do have these facilities.

Debbie


----------



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Debbie, I have read your post, but it didn't mention anything about springs 10. Anyway, the house is probably taken by now :-( so i'll keep my eyes open for new deals in the area.


----------

